# Am I the only girl...



## MissPout (Feb 12, 2007)

_*That never got any Valentine card's, flowers, gifts or anything?*_

Someway... i'm frustrated :blush:


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 12, 2007)

check your email dear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xox hope you have a wonderful valentines day!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you in a relationship, and not getting any thing?

Are is this from friends in general?

Valentine's Day is a celebration of BOTH giving and receiving.

Have you given any little gifts/card to others?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 12, 2007)

this is my first valentine's day with a real boyfriend. before that I never really got any gifts


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 12, 2007)

Well... I've never gotten anything. I've been dating my boyfriend for going on 3 years, and Valentine's Day seems to come and go without any acknowledgement. Not that I really care... I think it's overrated, too commercial. I guess I don't appreciate the sappy romantic novelty of it all.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 12, 2007)

I didnt get any Valentine's Day presents until I got married. It be like that sometimes


----------



## Jessica (Feb 13, 2007)

Well my husband and I have been together for a total of 5 years and I got flowers for the first time last year! We usualy agree on not spending money on Valentines gifts (like rejectstar said "too commercial") but last year I was PMSing HARDCORE and he ended up bring me home flowers for fear i might kill him if he came home empty handed.:vogel:

This year we'll get each other nothing. So don't worry Misspout the only gifts (candies, flowers, etc.) I got on Valentines Day was from my mom!!!


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 13, 2007)

My husband and i dont celebrate valentines day...why should there be one 'special' day that you show your love to someone. i think its just a way for flower shops, resturants and candy companies to make money lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree with you completely!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 14, 2007)

i am single ..and i dont care about valentine day ..who needs a valentine when you have ur friends ?lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 14, 2007)

well me too! Im single at the moment n NEVER celebrated valentine day. Ive never gotten any gifts except flowers (datz during my high school time)Btw, I feel dat everyday shud be showered wt luv, not only on one particular day


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2007)

im happy with a card and hug, im not really into flowers or candy, my husband buys me flowers all the time and i tell him not to ,they die so quick and the money could go toward stuff we could use..

im not a big valentines day person either..


----------



## rlise (Feb 14, 2007)

im HUGE on valentines day w/ that someone special , but i like the romantic dinners, going out to do whatever, naughty messages here and there... stuff like that.. i could care less about flowers( they dont smell good &amp; they are expensive and die in a week) candy, i buy it daily, cards9no, im such a pack rat!) LMAO.... so dont feel bad.... go out and have some fun, maybe you just might get a valentine!


----------



## DesertDiva (Feb 15, 2007)

*Join the crowd Miss Pout... I'm right with ya... :hand: *

Heck, I stayed home all day in case the florist was going to deliver all the bouquets that my whole bevy of beaus were going to send! :whistling:

It's 2 in the morning and I'm still waiting.... lol 

Guess I can go to bed now, I don't think anything is coming... :frown:

But before I do, I just wanted to wish you a Happy Belated Valentines, Dear... :luv:


----------



## gwen-stefani (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh wow I cant believe im not the only one that didnt get anything should I say never have ever gotten anything from all previous v-days. Ive been with my husband for a little over 4 years and v-day comes he doesnt even know it, He didnt even know that day was v-day, LMAO. But oh well I dont expect him to get me anything for v-day anyways because I too believe it is a waste of money for flowers and such. Besides I have everything I could possibly want for v-day and that is the wonderful gifts god gave to me, My husband and daughter.


----------



## michal_cohen (Feb 23, 2007)

no you arent

i had a bf in that time

he calld me and said i have exsam today and after that im going to a movie with my friends

and when he hang up he calld again and said happy valntine day sweety

and that was after 6 days we met so i knew he dosnt serious


----------



## NYchic (Mar 7, 2007)

i have gotten flowers from friends but never anything from a guy. i have had guys call me and wish me a happy valentines day but that's it. so don't worry you're not alone!


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 21, 2007)

sometimes getting nothing is better than getting something utterly ridiculous. Last year I spent hours trying to find just the right gift and card only to receive a cd that I hated and he loved so he took it for himself the next day. Lame...


----------



## MindySue (Mar 21, 2007)

i dont get the whole not celebrate because its too commercial thing. it still is nice to do a little something, even if it doesnt mean buying anything. it would be nice to recognize the day with your lover, do something special together or have a dinner or whatever. i think i would be hurt if i didnt get SOMETHING, id be happy with just a night dedicated to spending time together. i don't ever get presents though, i do from my dad..but he always buys me chocolate and i really dont like chocolate.


----------

